# wget macht in UR aus "~" (Tilde) ein %7E&

## Stranger_in_the_night

Hallo,

Eine URL die ich mit wget aufrufen möchte enhält das Zeichen ~:

```
wget http://www.alterself.com/~epia/wiki/XF86Config
```

wget sendet aber statt ~ immer %7E und das sieht dann so aus:

```
wget http://www.alterself.com/%7Eepia/wiki/XF86Config
```

und dann ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass dann ein ERROR 404: Not Found folgt.

Habe auch schon 

```
wget --restrict-file-names=nocontorl (oder auch unix) http://www....
```

versucht, und auch die URL in eine Text-Datei geschrieben und von dort geholt aber es ist immer das gleiche  :Sad: 

links2 ist aus irgend einem Grund auch nicht verfügbar und lässt sich auch nicht emergen (no ebuilds to stisfy "links2"). So kann ich auch nicht hinnavigieren.

Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke im Voraus

Fremder

----------

## das_leid

Hi,

setz doch mal die URL in Anführungszeichen..

wget "www.yadudel.de/~username"

----------

## øxygen

 *Stranger_in_the_night wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Eine URL die ich mit wget aufrufen möchte enhält das Zeichen ~:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist nicht wget, sondern die Shell, die die Steuerungszeichen interpretiert. Einfach die URL in " " einklammern.

----------

## Earthwings

*hust* hat das auch mal einer von euch ausprobiert? Es gibt zwar bei der bash die Tilde-Expansion, die z.B. ~+ ins Homeverzeichnis umwandelt. Es gilt aber "If the login name is invalid, or the tilde expansion fails, the word is unchanged." (man bash) und wget erhält die URL tatsächlich mit Tilde.

Das Problem ist, dass laut RFC 1738 die Tilde in der URI nicht erlaubt ist und von wget konsequenterweise in %7E umgewandelt wird. Das machen Browser auch, zeigen es nur meist nicht an. Der Webserver sollte möglichst sowohl ~ als auch %7E akzeptieren.

@Stranger_in_the_night: Ich bekomme im Browser unter http://www.alterself.com/~epia/wiki/XF86Config auch ein 404 - wo ist das Problem?

----------

## c07

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, dass laut RFC 1738 die Tilde in der URI nicht erlaubt ist und von wget konsequenterweise in %7E umgewandelt wird.

 

Wobei das vor 6 Jahren durch RFC 2396 geändert worden ist, weil solche URIs gerade damals recht häufig waren. Seit  RFC 2732 sind auch eckige Klammern teilweise legal. Und oberhalb der Protokollebene werden die URIs demnächst wohl eh durch IRIs ersetzt (wird in Teilen schon so praktiziert).

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Der Webserver sollte möglichst sowohl ~ als auch %7E akzeptieren.

 

Das muss er, wenn er HTTP-konform ist (auch in HTTP 1.0, das sich prinzipiell noch auf RFC 1738 bezogen hat). Auch die normalen Buchstaben im Pfad können jederzeit optional escapt sein.

----------

## Stranger_in_the_night

Erstmal Entschuldigung für die falsche URL  :Embarassed:  (die URL stand aber so in dem kleinen Download-Menüfenster vom Mozilla (in der Adresszeile allerdings anders)....)

Richtig ist diese:

http://www.alterself.com/~epia/wiki/tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6

Hier erlebe ich folgendes Phänomän:

auf meinem SuSE-Rechner geht es ohne Probleme unter der Desktop-Konsole (Bildschirm mit Muschel=Shell(?)):

 *Quote:*   

> Fremder@SuSE:~> wget http://www.alterself.com/~epia/wiki/tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6
> 
> --01:20:48--  http://www.alterself.com/%7Eepia/wiki/tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6
> 
>            => `tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6'
> ...

 

Mache ich das aber auf meinem Gentoo-Rechner (ohne Desktop) geschieht folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> Fremder@Gentoo:~> wget http://www.alterself.com/~epia/wiki/tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6
> 
> --01:22:40--  http://www.alterself.com/%7Eepia/wiki/tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6
> 
>            => `tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6'
> ...

 

Es wird also nichts geladen und eine leere Datei gespeichert  :Sad: 

Und das finde ich auch noch sehr bemerkenswert: 

Wenn ich das auf meinem SuSE-Rechner mit der tty2-Konsole mache (mit Strg-Alt-F2 aufgerufen), wird auch nichts heruntergeladen, aber trotzdem eine zweite (leere) Datei mit demselben Namen gespeichert:

 *Quote:*   

> Fremder@SuSE: ls -l
> 
> insgesamt 9190
> 
> [....]
> ...

 

Die SuSE-Desktop-Shell erkennt offensichtlich vor dem Download ein anderes (das richtige?)  Dateisystem [application/octet-stream] als Gentoo und die SuSE-Konsole [text/html]

Muss/Kann ich da mit der Angabe eines Parameters bei wget eingreifen damit es auch mit Gentoo klappt??

Oder geht das ganz anders?

Fremder

[edit] PS: das Umwandeln von ~ in %7E scheint in der Tat keine schlimmen Auswirkungen zu haben...[/edit]

----------

## c07

Ich hab kein Problem (mit Standardeinstellungen von wget):

```
~ $ wget http://www.alterself.com/~epia/wiki/tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6

--13:54:50--  http://www.alterself.com/%7Eepia/wiki/tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6

           => `tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6'

Resolving www.alterself.com... 12.218.50.173

Connecting to www.alterself.com[12.218.50.173]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 4,210 [application/octet-stream]

100%[====================================>] 4,210         23.49K/s

13:54:51 (23.46 KB/s) - `tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6' saved [4210/4210]
```

Roh spuckt der Server das aus:

```
~ $ telnet www.alterself.com 80

Trying 12.218.50.173...

Connected to 12-218-50-173.client.mchsi.com.

Escape character is '^]'.

HEAD /~epia/wiki/tiki-download_wiki_attachment.php?attId=6 HTTP/1.1

host:www.alterself.com

HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Date: Sun, 24 Oct 2004 11:50:27 GMT

Server: Apache/2.0.52 (Gentoo/Linux)

X-Powered-By: PHP/4.3.9

X-Accelerated-By: PHPA/1.3.3r2

Set-Cookie: PHPSESSID=aa58c342cb09ef2b7b767c841eb101aa; path=/~epia/wiki

Expires: 0

Cache-Control: must-revalidate, post-check=0, pre-check=0

Pragma: public

Content-Disposition: inline; filename="XF86Config"

Content-Type: application/octet-stream
```

----------

## Stranger_in_the_night

ich bekommen den Download dieser speziellen Datei mit wget einfach nicht hin  :Sad: 

Habe mich mit links ((textbasierter Browser) inzwischen daran vorbeigeschummelt (aufrufen der Seite, zum Link navigieren und mit "d" die Datei herunterladen).

Aber das Phänomen irritiert mich schon.....

----------

